# DD's wedding quilt!



## ginnie5 (Jul 15, 2003)

All I have to do is actually sew the binding on....got it pinned on earlier in the week and haven't had time to touch it since.


----------



## housewife (Mar 16, 2006)

Wow It looks wonderful. You should be so proud it is a true work of art. I'm sure she will love it.


----------



## aviaX2 (Jun 19, 2013)

Beautiful.


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

Ohhh! that is very pretty.


----------



## PonderosaQ (Jan 12, 2004)

That is simply stunning. You did a wonderful job. What a fantastic wedding gift for your daughter and her husband.


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

It is lovely! Has she seen it yet?


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

That is one of the most stunning quilts I've ever seen. I love the colours and the design. Way to go!


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

I also love the colors - very, very nice!


----------



## ginnie5 (Jul 15, 2003)

She saw it as a top....but not since there has been any quilting done on it or the borders added. Makes a huge difference in it I think. And thank you! I've put 6 months of sewing and lots of time planning into this one. I still know every single mistake in it but I'm trying to remember it will never be perfect and that's ok.


----------



## Molly Mckee (Jul 8, 2006)

Very, very nice. I am sure your DD will love it for years to come!


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

and I LOVE the colors!


----------



## BKB HOMESTEAD (Mar 25, 2013)

Absolutely beautiful! You did a great job! Who wouldn't love a gift like that! Did you do it on a machine or all by hand? Either way, what a work of art! I have 4 quilt tops all finished, but seem to hit a dead end when I get to that point! One of these days everyone will have a quilt!


----------



## ginnie5 (Jul 15, 2003)

I did handquilting in the plain squares. There are seahorses, dolphins, shells, and several other designs that I quilted in them. Then I stitched in the ditch along the rows. The batting I used was up to 10" between but it's quilted more than that.


----------



## DoxieMom (Feb 2, 2007)

Gorgeous! Absolutely gorgeous! She is going to cherish it! :kiss:


----------



## BusyBees2 (Dec 10, 2004)

What a wonderful color scheme! And all well coordinated and blended together. She'll love it!


----------



## HorseMom (Jul 31, 2005)

So beautiful!
Heidi


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

is there any "standard" about where to put the wedding info? I'm going to finish up a few wedding quilts that my Mom had started for several of my sisters, and never finished.


----------



## ginnie5 (Jul 15, 2003)

I asked on another board and everyone says a bottom corner...most choose right. I had special labels made for this one and the next one though and almost hate to put them on the bottom.


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

my plan is to actually quilt it along the border. With the idea that if you just glanced, you might not realize what was there - but when looking close you can make out the information.


----------

